# Series of Unfortunate Events: Hidden Aspects



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you noticed some aspects of the SUE?  Example: Mr. Poe's sons are called Edgar and Albert? (I BELIEVE it was Albert, or something to the effect, but not Allan.  Correct me if I'm wrong.)
I love discovering these things!  So feel free to post anything you've found, or if you want to know some, I have noticed quite a few.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

...No one interested yet? Okay...
How about, in _The Austere Academy_, the vice-principal's name is Nero, and he plays AWFUL violin. Nero was the name of one of Augustus' successors that set fire to Rome while playing the violin and dancing.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

....Oh come on!  How about the fact that Mr. Poe is always coughing, and most of the important people in Edgar Allan Poe's life died of tuberculosis??


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

...Does no one read the Series of Unfortunate Events?... *sigh*


----------



## bobothegoat (Dec 8, 2005)

It's only been 32 minutes since you posted the original message.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 8, 2005)

I've read them, but I've never noticed any of that.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 8, 2005)

Eh... sorry.  People usually post before this.  I just get impatient.  :\

Well, how about, now this one may be coincidence, but once, Sunny is babbling, and what she means to say is something like "You are a cruel and inconsiderate man." (To Olaf) and the word she uses is "Busheney."  Doesn't that look familiar?


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 10, 2005)

Hehe, weird


----------

